# Small Sockets



## Dris (Sep 6, 2002)

Howdy,
I'm currently working on a project that uses Small Sockets.  I looked over the "Test Application" that came with it, but it seems that it sits in a loop and awaits all data until the server disconnects.  What I'm needing is a continuous server connection that checks for data as it comes.  How could I manage this with Small Sockets?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## trickie (Sep 12, 2002)

I haven't looked at Small Sockets, but a usual architecture that i use is to create reading and writing handlers for sockets. Create a reader (with the sockets input stream) in a new thread that waits and sets of events or messages when input arrives.


----------



## Dris (Sep 12, 2002)

I figured I'd have to do something like that, but I know nothing about threads.  I'll look for some tutorials, but if anyone has any recommendations, I'd appreciate it very much.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## trickie (Sep 17, 2002)

check out this tute on NSThread and multithreading


----------



## Dris (Sep 18, 2002)

Very helpful, thanks!


----------

